# Moms that have had Preeclampsia?



## candicex

Hey girls, so i've been having heaps of stomach pains in the last week or so, I went to the hospital and they said they don't know what is wrong with me. And pretty much sent me home, not giving me any help or suggestion to why I am in pain. I have been doing some reading on preeclampsia and the stomach pain I am getting matches up to this one:

Changes that affect the liver can cause pain in the upper part of the abdomen and may be confused with indigestion or gallbladder disease.

& also I have been getting upper abdomen pain under my ribs which is also another sign of preeclampsia, I also have been getting headaches, and have protein in my urine.

The only thing is I don't have high blood pressure, which is the number one sign of preeclampsia. 

Have moms that have had preeclampsia all have high blood pressure? And have any moms had the same symptoms I am having?


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour had pre-eclampsia when she was overdue and it led to induction. I believe she had high blood pressure and protein in her urine. She'll be able to fill you in more!

You'll have a doctor's appt relatively soon? I'd just mention it to your doctor. I had a tiny bit of protein in my urine at...35ish weeks? And I was sent for blood work and an ultrasound and all that fun stuff.


----------



## candicex

vinteenage said:


> x__amour had pre-eclampsia when she was overdue and it led to induction. I believe she had high blood pressure and protein in her urine. She'll be able to fill you in more!
> 
> You'll have a doctor's appt relatively soon? I'd just mention it to your doctor. I had a tiny bit of protein in my urine at...35ish weeks? And I was sent for blood work and an ultrasound and all that fun stuff.

I don't have a midwife or doctors appointment for another 2 weeks. The only thing is, if I have so many of the symptoms of preeclampsia why haven't they checked for it? My midwife keeps saying I probably just have indigestion problems, but I know it isn't that because I had something similar to this pain when i was 24 weeks and got put on indigestion pills which made me worse.

I just kind of feel like a pain in the butt to my midwife, because I keep txting her and she seems to get frustrated with me, but I just want to feel better cause I am in pain >.<


----------



## we can't wait

You have protein in your urine, and they haven't given you a scan & blood work & monitored your blood pressure?! I think you should consider seeing a different doctor. If you're in a lot of pain and you have protein in your urine, that's not a good sign. I was diagnosed with pre-eclampsia at 31 weeks. For me, the symptoms are: high blood pressure, protein in my urine, headaches, and swelling of the hands, feet & face.
At my 28 week appt they noticed that my blood pressure was slightly elevated, but that it wasn't too high as to be of concern. At my 30 week appt it had skyrocketed & I was sent immediately to the hospital. I had a full blood work-up done. They gave me a 24-hour protein test, which is where you collect your urine for a full 24 hours & they test it for protein. Because mine came back high, I had to spend a few days in the hospital and was put on bed rest. I also had three ultrasounds while there & had to see a perinatologist. So, it can be kind of a big deal. I'm not trying to scare you, it's just that if you have it, you'll want to know it, IYKWIM. Maybe try going back to the ER, or to a different local hospital? I'm not really sure what to tell you, but if you don't think your midwife is listening to you, you may consider getting a different one. Other than that, I can't be of much help. I know that sometimes when you read about symptoms of things you can kind of 'create' symptoms in your head. I'm not saying that's what you're doing, just that it can sometimes happen.
Good luck & keep us updated! :flow:


----------



## x__amour

Hi hon! It does sound a bit like preeclampsia, especially the headaches, protein. Do you feel swollen? The upper abdominal pain might be the big sign for you. You might have the "hidden" preeclampsia. (where your blood pressure rises and goes down until the end.) You need to contact someone IMMEDIATELY. 

I had what they call "hidden" preeclampsia. When I was 38 weeks my blood pressure was high but they thought it might've been from walking up the stairs because when I was 39 weeks my blood pressure was fine but when I was 40+1 my blood pressure was super high and I had tons of protein in my urine. So I was induced which then led to an emergency c-section 32 hours later because I had insufficient pelvic space. 

Anyhoo, sorry, story of my life! I didn't experience any stomach pain that I can recall but I had days where I felt like I was talking funny because my face was swollen (not that I knew what it was from, I just felt really, really fat!) Also watch your weight. I was gaining a LOT of weight towards the end because of the preeclampsia. (again, not caught until the end.) Talk to your doctor about your thoughts of preeclampsia and anytime you feel light headed, have extreme change in vision or just feel extremely swollen contact your OB/GYN IMMEDIATELY. 

If you have any more questions feel free to msg me! I hope it's not preeclampsia! :hugs2:


----------



## candicex

Ended up at the hospital again, the nurse was so sure I had pre-eclampsia but luckily they did test and came back that I didn't, but that I still had my UTI and that it had gotten much worse, and also I have a irritable uterus? So with those things combined, are causing my sore stomachs and headaches etc... but they still can't explain the protein in my urine, but i'm on really strong antibiodics and on pills for my stomach, so hopefully i'll start feeling better soon! Def glad I don't have preeclampsia! =) thanks for all the support girlies x


----------



## x__amour

Oh honey, that's fab! I'm so glad you don't have preeclampsia! Hope the next 8 weeks go smoothly for you! :hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

If you have an irritable uterus make sure you keep super hydrated and eat through the day. :flower: Glad you have an answer!


----------



## we can't wait

Glad to hear you don't have pre-eclampsia!!

Hope that the medicine they gave you works & you start feeling better soon! 
Good luck! :hugs2:


----------



## candicex

Thanks lovelies! Hopefully these meds kick in soon and I start feeling better =)


----------

